# Who's buying RE5 on Friday?



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been avoiding information about it like the plague.  Just gotta make it through one more week of school!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not buying it but I'm going back to campus early so I can watch some dudes play it all night long.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2009)

nope, i wont buy it. usually i dont care about demos but if the core gameplay is the same as it is in the demo the game just isnt meant for me...
ill wait for some reviews and reactions of other people, maybe ill get it later.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not gonna get it cause I can't afford it.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooooh! definitely considering!


----------



## Lukar (Mar 8, 2009)

Like almost 50 other games out there, I really want to buy this game, but alas, I'm not seventeen or older. .-.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 8, 2009)

Too poor; won't get.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 8, 2009)

After catching the ending and hearing the review...

Not even if I had the consoles it plays on.  It's RE4 with some shiny added and a non-helpless Ashley.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm definitely getting it! Have my pre-order all set. xD


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, admittedly the whole "backwoods village" thing is a little played out. RE1 was in a mansion... and lab. RE2 was in a police station... and a lab. RE3 was all around town... and a lab. RE4 to 5 doesn't have much of a variation compared to most of the other games.

But, hey, this is Capcom. If it ain't broke, why fix it? I'd still get it regardless. If I wasn't poor, I mean.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 8, 2009)

Not me.


----------



## Rifter (Mar 8, 2009)

For every copy you people don't buy I'll buy two.

Or maybe just the one. I'm excited.


----------



## Laze (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I've had it on preorder for a while now, so technically all I have to really do is sit here with my feet up and wait for it to drop through my letter box. Accompanied by some sort of statuette of Chris Redfield you get awared to you for being a sad motherlover for ordering online - but considering the limited edition Chun Li figure thing they were dishing out when Street Fighter 4 came out I'm expecting something considerably cheap looking. 

Anyways, I'm not exactly hyped for the release, personally it just seems to be a prettier version of Resi 4, only this time Ashley has a gun. I played the demo and it seemed OK. No doubt as soon as I get to grips with the actual game it'll be just as fun as Resi 4 was, and indeed still is. My only gripe is that when I played the demo, I noticed how there seemed to be an awful lot of different actions required on behalf of the player. Granted I've played nothing but the Wii edition of Resi 4 for ages now, and the Gamecube version before that, so I may have spoiled myself on their simple control systems. 

I must admit the multiplayer aspect has me quite curious, infact I should have tried playing that on the demo. I never broke it in for some reason. Maybe because I just wanted to dabble with the core gameplay for a bit. Don;t even know if you _COULD_ take the demo online. 

There's a part of me that really wants the merchant to make a 1080dpi appearance. Which'll be met with me barking _"Ello, strayngah!" _and a good ten minutes of giggling. Seriously, I adore that guy and I'd love for him to come back. Or some kind of newer variant.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVwIya3xp2g&feature=channel_page Go to 4:51.

Tell me that's not awesome.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had mine on pre-order since my 19th birthday and that was a month ago >.>


----------



## Laze (Mar 9, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Tell me that's not awesome.



Shame you can't really get much of a volley going there.

As it would be hilarious to dropkick zombies back and forth to each other ~


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 10, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVwIya3xp2g&feature=channel_page Go to 4:51.
> 
> Tell me that's not awesome.



Hehe. FALCON BACKHAND!


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Mar 10, 2009)

Not me.  I could if I wanted to, but I'm gonna wait until I find a used copy because I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 10, 2009)

A friend of mine has it reserved.  Now that I know there's offline co-op, I expect a lot of late night weekends.  Hopefully he can put down Blue Dragon when the time comes.


----------



## Laze (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine arrived today, bwee ~

If it doesn't have the same _OH MY GOD THAT WAS ONLY THE INTRO_ effect that Resident Evil 4 had when your in the little village commune right at the start I will be somewhat annoyed.

Can't wait to meet some hideous things X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2009)

capcom announced a downloadable versus mode for 400 MS points/3.99$...
imo thats a) pointless and b) very very perky, thats one of those things that HAVE to be implemented from the start >.>


----------



## Rifter (Mar 12, 2009)

Anybody wanna play this tonight? XBL tag's Hobo Siege.


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Mar 12, 2009)

i've scoped the game out and i'm a big RE fan so yea i'm definately buying it


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 12, 2009)

I played this game before at someones house on a modded 360 the game looks awesome but if your expecting alot of instant death n hardcore gameplay then you might as well wipe your ass with the manual and say it sucks.

the game is to casual and its aimed for people who aren't true Resident evil fans, it uses the same gameplay in RE4 which was to easy to play to cause alot of games these days always use Quick time events, always showing you what button to press to dodge objects n save people cause people are to stupid to read a lil something that comes free with everysingle new game called an "instruction manual".

Remember resident evil 3 on hard mode trying to beat nemesis everytime in so many ways in good n bad situations everyone dies so much at this game cause they suck at figuring out how to perform special moves and a stragety to beat a boss, old games most of them didn't have a tutorial level cause some games like house of the dead and crash bandicoot are very simple to understand n doesn't take a genius to figure out what button is to freaking move.

I played the demo weeks ago its a pretty nice looking game but it easily gets messed up if your on single player mode or if your playing online with another RE5 player who hasn't even played the resident evil outbreak series cause the game is meant to be a coop non stop action game I ask for ammo for my machine gun by using simple game comands also I talk down the microphone for ammo but most of players are in their own world probaly to obssed with the detail in this game so I pretty much have to stab a boss 80 times in 20 minutes untill he dies then my partner finaly catches up n seriously asks me what the hell is going on.

While playing the game I have found some pro players which is hard for me to find these days since alot of people are casual gamers we beat the demo maps without getting hit we have a good knowledge of resident evil history and we learn quickly from our mistakes in games to n we had a great time playing it... this is how a damn coop game is meant to be enjoyed even if a game does hold you by the hand n tells you what button to press.

the achievements/trophies list is very simple n won't take long for someone to get 1000g in a few days without hacking, most of the achievements have no thought put into them its the same simple crap like "beat chapter 6 - 1 on any difficulty" also other achievements like "Beat the game on veteran mode", "War hero mode (Very hard mode)", buy and collect both useful and useless stuff.

I've only played a portion of the full game and played the whole demo it looks pretty decent, capcom has taken a step forward of some goodness for this game and a huge step back because its easier than RE4 also alot of RE5 players who aren't true RE fans just suck at this game... if you have a pro player/s on online coop then the game is pretty decent to play for fun that is, it has some of the same problems that makes the game to easy that was in RE4 but this one is slightly much easier to run pass zombies especialy the dumbass chainsaw guy who stands 5 seconds near you n takes 3 seconds to perform an attack and another thing about the chain saw guy is when you get hit most of the time you will just get knocked down into dying status, this isn't fucking realistic even gears of war chainsaws killed you in one hit. Capcom spent 4 years on this game n its not even no way near as great as versus mode on street fighter 4 with friends or the world, the graphics are nicely done its fun with a friend who truely knows what to do n is fun to play with, but its the same as RE4 but much easier.

Capcom, you better have good downloadable content to make the enemy AI smarter and a better difficulty level to.

I hope true RE fans here understand that the game including RE4 is no way near as challenging as the classic RE games. If you want a serious challenge in the RE series then try playing Outbreak series on the Very Hard mode + another very hard mode called "Nightmare mode" play through all scenarios n do your best to try n get a good ending on all scenarios which you will never pull off not untill the next year. there is also many other challenges I can recomend you to do say like beating a main RE game with only your pistol n knife yeah I wish you luck on that to lol XD


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 12, 2009)

btw if anyone says this game is racist obviously is a moron cause its not, I do recall there was a journal saying africa was mentioned before.

dispite the game needs more work imo I'm still gonna buy the full game cause I'm still a big fan of the series.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but there's genuinely challenging gameplay, and then there's games where you have no hope in hell of winning if you don't do things in a specific order with specific characters which you can't even really know if you don't use a walkthrough, and that's the Outbreak games on Hard/Extreme difficulties. At that point, you're not playing the game, the game is playing you.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 12, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm sorry, but there's genuinely challenging gameplay, and then there's games where you have no hope in hell of winning if you don't do things in a specific order with specific characters which you can't even really know if you don't use a walkthrough, and that's the Outbreak games on Hard/Extreme difficulties. At that point, you're not playing the game, the game is playing you.



the last line didn't make any sense at all. 

there was no real worthy challenge in the game its pretty much the same as RE4 anything that gets in your way you keep on shooting it n dodge obvious attacks that I've seen cliche'd so many times in todays games, I hate games who always mention the obvious shit while as with old games we learned the hard way by die n dieing again then we take a break then try again next day to find we can easily pass a hard section of a game to get forced into even harder situations where old school gamers would die again n learn to stay on their toes throughout the whole game, we had to figure out our own stragety/boss weakness, some old games both easy and hard let us be creative with the way we want to attack our enemies and feeling proud of our accomplishments.

Now alot of todays games especialy popular titles from the past gets this very bad flu called "Bad sequal syndrome" lol sorry I couldn't resist saying that. Alot of game companies tend to wank to much on their popular franchises to quickly some of them are good but the others are aload of shit like Sonic the hedgehog 2006. Also alot of people tend be so fucking obsessed with ANY GAME THAT INVOLVES SIMPLE SHOOTING like call of duty series every year there is a sequal to this franchise and gears of war is also a simple game but I like its character, location and weapon design so I like GOW only for those reasons.

The only recent shooter I tend to have a interest in so far but don't own yet is Deadspace cause it makes RE4 look like bitch, cause you get ganged up on a bunch of aliens that just won't fucking die so your forced to chop every single part of them to bits till you think your safe (think again).

I can only find a few people who truely understand these problems that some games shouldn't always get to your heads cause it will eventuraly dissapoint you..... mostly every 10 minutes. thats because these people actually understand very well what I say n don't go sending me stupid hate messages from stupid nerd fanboys who get so touchy over truth or critism over a game it just shows how pathetic they are.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 12, 2009)

Outbreak's main problem (other than shitty AI and no way to communicate with teammates) is respawning enemies coupled with finite ammo. In the harder difficulties they respawn the moment you kill them, which is *not* cool when you pretty much *have* to kill an enemy just to solve a puzzle or get through an area. I mean really, only certain characters being able to dodge/duck? What the hell's up with that?


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 12, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Outbreak's main problem (other than shitty AI and no way to communicate with teammates) is respawning enemies coupled with finite ammo. In the harder difficulties they respawn the moment you kill them, which is *not* cool when you pretty much *have* to kill an enemy just to solve a puzzle or get through an area. I mean really, only certain characters being able to dodge/duck? What the hell's up with that?


you can get them to help you fight everytime you point a weapon at the target you want to kill then shout out help then they do it yeah the AI is messed up but if you keep on giving it comands such as request you can keep them in certain spaces if your waiting for something so things don't get any worse on you. The puzzles tend to randomly change depending on difficulty and map, some of them are incredibly hard to figure out especialy with respawning monsters forcing you to solve the puzzle quickly anyway the whole game has time limit for all scenarios, the virus gauge but there is a way to delay the virus gauge with any healing items rather than just using the pills all the time.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 12, 2009)

Those bloated, heathen sons of bastards didn't make it for Wii...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2009)

Meh I'll probably get it a little later. I still have some games on my queue. 

Besides, since it's Africa, it wouldn't be racist because of the locals being zombified...it'd be racist if the people WEREN'T black, you know. Why not just change the brit-african assiatant's nationality to South African? The accents sound similar, all she really has to do is say "Zebra" in a way that rhymes with "Deborah". (...I really didn't notice that at all until Yahtzee made fun of it. XD some people with south-african accents actually DO say it that way.)


----------



## Talosar (Mar 13, 2009)

It's RE4 with better graphics and some gameplay improvements, but because it's geared so heavily towards co-op play (the inclusion of which, by the way, is very welcome) it's a less rewarding single player experience. The pacing and tension just aren't there, and the way the supposed plot just pops up weakly to give you an excuse to go from place to place is reminiscent of the first Gears of War - a game which I liked, so don't think I'm taking shots at it.
You don't really go into RE games expecting a wonderful (or coherent) plot, but it helps to be reminded that you're supposed to be playing a horror game.

The controls have changed, by necessity, since RE4, but stupidly the action and run/cancel/reload buttons have been swapped with no apparent option of changing them back. Everything also feels just a little too loose, but that may just be because I'm not used to it. I did however have a lot more trouble trying to work out what buttons to press than when I first played RE4.
The controls are, at least, responsive.

Capcom has clearly tried to capitalise on the success of RE4 by taking what were once wonderful innovations and not just rehashing them but outright copy/pasting them. You end up with a product that feels stale, lazy, and overly fanservicey.

But it's still good fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2009)

So basically it's RE4 plus Outbreak co-op and real time.  I can't say I'll be disappointed because my expectations was close to a bullseye on that one.


----------



## Devo (Mar 13, 2009)

YAY, it's out today! XD

I'll be going out shortly to get it, but first I need to take care of a certain little annoyance called hygiene. 'Scuse me. *darts off to the bathroom*


----------



## Rifter (Mar 13, 2009)

Have game. Game's awesome. Want to play game. Have to sleep. Why. Why.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 13, 2009)

Never played RE4, RE5 looks worse, played the demo and was -horribly- dissapointed at everything.

Rope didn't look like rope, it wasn't round, and the noose was a octagon. Colors are bad, graphicas are bad, gameplay is bad; the zombies just turn to -nothing-, controls are horrible, can't move and shoot, can knife and move, can't fucking do anything.

Low ammo, stupid AI, headshots don't kill always.
Fucking stupid game, and I thought it was going to be amazing up until the demo.


----------



## Laze (Mar 13, 2009)

I must admit, it's not gripping me the same way Resident Evil 4 did. 

Though I have to admit there were many a moment as I broke the game in last night when I'd mutter to myself: _"OK, now that's fucking cool..."_ such as the cut scene with the bleedy eye guy as he 'turns' or the part where you save the typically stereotypical blonde, white chick only to have her freak out and become some kind of massive tentacle headed monstrosity.

However, I can see no justification for a partner AI and I wish Campcom took a little time out to actually try and write Sheva off because I found myself in situations where I would be better off without the cow barking at me every few minutes.

And she keeps breaking open crates and I enjoy doing that myself Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Hydramon (Mar 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Talosar (Mar 13, 2009)

Laze said:


> However, I can see no justification for a partner AI and I wish Campcom took a little time out to actually try and write Sheva off because I found myself in situations where I would be better off without the cow barking at me every few minutes.
> 
> And she keeps breaking open crates and I enjoy doing that myself Â¬_Â¬



When I played last night I found that she grew on me after a while, but when I played again today she was annoying me all over again. It's annoying how she uses up all her ammo, then grabs more before you can and loads it into her gun, making it irretrievable. It's annoying how she continually appears in your vision or, worse, in front of you when you're trying to get somewhere or knife an enemy, like she's some hyperactive eight year old that just _has_ to be in front. It's annoying how she stands there dumbly and gets herself killed, when she has plenty of time to avoid an attack.

It's not like she's not useful, and I do like being able to tell her to perform minor tasks with the press of a button. I just think that with the whole buddy system having been pushed to the forefront of the gameplay, Capcom really should have tried harder to make it work better in single player. As it is, Sheva has questionable behaviour and you just don't have enough direct or indirect control over her, which is quite galling in a video game in which control is so important. She just generally is a hassle you don't need when learning the game and fighting off a whole bunch of enemies. 

But I'm picky and opinionated, and just need to ramble sometimes. The game is still fun and of a generally high quality. There are just some... questionable elements that are really obvious considering all the hype and expectations preceding the game. If lag isn't an issue, I think I'll enjoy it much more when I try online co-op.


----------



## Laze (Mar 13, 2009)

Talosar said:


> When I played last night I found that she grew on me after a while, but when I played again today she was annoying me all over again. It's annoying how she uses up all her ammo, then grabs more before you can and loads it into her gun, making it irretrievable. It's annoying how she continually appears in your vision or, worse, in front of you when you're trying to get somewhere or knife an enemy, like she's some hyperactive eight year old that just _has_ to be in front. It's annoying how she stands there dumbly and gets herself killed, when she has plenty of time to avoid an attack.
> 
> It's not like she's not useful, and I do like being able to tell her to perform minor tasks with the press of a button. I just think that with the whole buddy system having been pushed to the forefront of the gameplay, Capcom really should have tried harder to make it work better in single player. As it is, Sheva has questionable behaviour and you just don't have enough direct or indirect control over her, which is quite galling in a video game in which control is so important. She just generally is a hassle you don't need when learning the game and fighting off a whole bunch of enemies.



Actually, I just jumped in it for a chapter and I must admit that she's been behaving herself quite a bit which I am thankful for. That and some more weapons are available to play about with and I instantly claimed dibs on the shotgun, I'm not really a fan of anything automatic so as soon as you were given a a machine-gun I tossed it her way. I thought this may have ben a rather good idea, I'd tromp about in my usual fashion with a shotgun grinning to myself, and she'd plug a few rounds off with her machine gun and I seem to be enjoying things an awful lot more now. I don't find myself scowling a little when handgun bullets are sparse as I know that I can easily get rid of things rather quickly due to the shotgun, allowing her to munch up all the pistol bullets she wants for a while. That and the machine gun itself carries quite a bit of ammo with it, and Sheva seems rather reluctant to use it like some woman posessed, she'll only use a good three of four bullets in short bursts which pleases me.

I just grinds me a little how I can't have an option that tells her to stay in one area while I run off somewhere else. For example, in a coriddor in a corner, we can sit in the corner and I can fire down one way, and she can do the other. Instead, she'll make a break for some ammo she's seen, or start shooting at a target I'm taking out and it just irritates a little. 

I also think I've been ragging on Resi 5 quite a bit mainly because of how much wii I have been playing. There are a tonne of shooters I have that require me just to point at something and will it dead. Now I have to use the sticks to creep my curser to where I want it, thus making it feel like a chore. Though I whacked up the aiming speed and this seemed to have helped quite a bit. 

The game itself though lacks the original impact Resi 4 had though, I feel. Not saying that the game is initially bad, I mean, there are quite a few moments which I've yelled out at, declairing it rather awesome to those within ear shot. Mainly the animation on those little flying things when they burst out of a decapitated enemies neck, of the whole quick time event with a bunch of Zoombies on motorcycles. I hope you actually get to fight them later on while they're riding those.

I want to go through the single player before I attempt multiplayer, unsure as to why, I'd just like to.


----------



## Rifter (Mar 13, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Never played RE4, RE5 looks worse, played the demo and was -horribly- dissapointed at everything.
> 
> Rope didn't look like rope, it wasn't round, and the noose was a octagon. Colors are bad, graphicas are bad, gameplay is bad; the zombies just turn to -nothing-, controls are horrible, can't move and shoot, can knife and move, can't fucking do anything.
> 
> ...



I... I don't think we're playing the same game.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 13, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Never played RE4, RE5 looks worse, played the demo and was -horribly- dissapointed at everything.
> 
> Rope didn't look like rope, it wasn't round, and the noose was a octagon. Colors are bad, graphicas are bad, gameplay is bad; the zombies just turn to -nothing-, controls are horrible, can't move and shoot, can knife and move, can't fucking do anything.
> 
> ...



Because it would be so much better that you get tons of free ammo, making the game easy as pie...:roll:The colors are that way for a reason to set the mood. No the graphics are not great but this is Gamecube/PS2 that game was made for. If you want to move and shoot don't play RE games.

The low ammo makes it more challenging. I agree with the stupid AI. If headshots don't always kill it is because things to kill are not zombies, and they tend to have things come out after you do get the head off. Although you do have to upgrade your weapons to make some of them die with a one hit to the head KO (the ones that don't get a new mutant head thing that can 1 hit KO you). Big fucking deal though.

Sounds to me like you just couldn't master the game.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks awesome. Spoiled some of the plot points.

Man, I was shocked when [censor] told [censor] about how he was [censored], and that final boss against [censored] looked epic.

And when Chris and Shevat fought [censored] and [censored]... whew...

I'll admit, it's not a true RE, but it looks good as a game, first and foremost. 

Besides, for the ones who don't like co-op, there's always Mercs mode.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got my copy so if you have a PS3 add me my PSN name is AdrianLekach


----------



## Talosar (Mar 13, 2009)

Laze said:


> ...text...



I did the same thing - claiming the shotgun while giving her the machine gun ammo - which did seem to make things easier. She's a crack shot when she wants to be, and isn't too terrible with the ammo usage. I think that was around the point that I started to think maybe she wasn't so bad. It was when I picked it up again that I was just reminded of all the problems. Anyway, it's good to get some use out of the weapons and ammo you won't be using yourself. I also like the ability to store things between levels, without having to fill your inventory.

I don't think the aiming difficulties are because you've been playing Wii. I haven't, and the very first thing I did was turn up the aiming speed, because it felt terrible by default. I'm also pleased to note the option to revert to RE4's control scheme, but I think even if it feels odd it would be unwise to forfeit the option to strafe. I'm still a little sore that you can't just swap the functions of the X and A buttons (XBox 360 version) I remember reading that Microsoft like controls set out a certain way for the purpose of accessibility, but come on, I don't even get an option to change them?

I was thinking also that an option to make Sheva stay somewhere - or hide in a dumpster - would really alleviate some of the issues I have with her. As it stands, like I said, she's just a factor that you can't control, and you don't need that. It makes things sort of unfair at times, even.

To continue the agree-fest, I also want to play through single player before attempting co-op, which may be a little silly considering the glaring Sheva problems, but it is something I also just want to do. 

... but I'm going to have to disagree with you on the motorbike thing. No  game (that I've played) that isn't Road Rash has ever had a non-annoying motorcycle enemy, and I was quite pleased to not have a more direct involvement.

But I'm going to stop before I start to spoil things.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting it tomorrow, first thing.
[/'nother big RE fan]


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I got it yesterday, and it's amazing. Not as much as RE4 though. My Xbox gamertag is CrispSkittlez if anybody's up for co-op. Give me a heads up though, spontaneous friend requests frighten me.


----------



## Talosar (Mar 14, 2009)

Having played a lot further into the game, I'm compelled to revise my opinion of it somewhat. It's not that it's _not_ a copy/paste of RE4 in some places, but there do seem to be new elements to it. I found it drawing me in about midway through the game despite how ludicrous the overall plot has become, and if nothing else it has managed to recapture the up-until-all-hours aspect of RE4 for me, even if it's not as awesome as that game was.

Sheva, by and large, is a more helpful companion now, but she still finds new and exciting ways to annoy the crap out of me sometimes.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 15, 2009)

I got bored, so I just went to YouTube and spoiled the ending for myself... Now I really want this game. T.T


----------



## Laze (Mar 16, 2009)

I broke the games online mode in today. Was rather fun, considerably quicker when you have a character with some actual intelligence behind 'em instead of pretty much relying on yourself all the time. Though I assume with a headset it'd be considerably much more fun. Barking orders at each other and not ramming the circle button when you find some ammo they need and gesticulate with an aimed weapon down at it, shaking violently, roughly translated as:

_"You need this, I would like you to pick this up. Why are you not picking this up. No, I do not want this ammo you can have it, take the bloody ammo or so help me..."  _

Would have been nice if the guy I was playing with was a little less kill happy. I wanted to kill some things too T_T


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2009)

I am watching the gameplay on Jewtube.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 17, 2009)

Bitch stole my magnum and wasted the ammo *>:[*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 17, 2009)

Played it, watched the ending. Personally, I think it's unfair that you can unlock infinite ammo and use it on harder difficulties not yet beaten. I hope professional mode locks out that feature for challenge purposes.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

I played it when it was on the Gamecube.


----------



## Dayken (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, bought MadWorld instead. Kinda wish that was a thread for that here too, but nobody played it because it came out the same week as RE5.

[size=-4] I'll purchase a 360 once I'm done with this semester, I swear.[/size]


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Played it, watched the ending. Personally, I think it's unfair that you can unlock infinite ammo and use it on harder difficulties not yet beaten. I hope professional mode locks out that feature for challenge purposes.



Or, you could just turn off the infinite ammo if you don't want to use it.
Just a thought....


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 19, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Played it, watched the ending. Personally, I think it's unfair that you can unlock infinite ammo and use it on harder difficulties not yet beaten. I hope professional mode locks out that feature for challenge purposes.


Reports say you can't actually finish Professional mode without Infinite ammo (something about extremely limited/none at all ammo drops and 1/2 hit deaths)


----------



## Talosar (Mar 19, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Reports say you can't actually finish Professional mode without Infinite ammo (something about extremely limited/none at all ammo drops and 1/2 hit deaths)



A "feature", perhaps.
I suppose it alleviates some of the cheaters' guilt if they intended you to have to use infinite ammo.
I'm not suggesting it _is_ intentional, though.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude, play on Professional mode, tell me you don't need infinite ammo, 1 hit automatically puts you into dying and the meter runs out in about 1 second, also, if you were knocked down, you're dead, because in the time it takes to get up, your meter's gone, it's damn difficult I can say that much, hell, it's difficult even with infinite ammo.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> Dude, play on Professional mode, tell me you don't need infinite ammo, 1 hit automatically puts you into dying and the meter runs out in about 1 second, also, if you were knocked down, you're dead, because in the time it takes to get up, your meter's gone, it's damn difficult I can say that much, hell, it's difficult even with infinite ammo.



I saw my mate do it and most people use the infinit rocket launcher but my mate and his friend are so pro they didn't use it till Wesker's final form


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> Dude, play on Professional mode, tell me you don't need infinite ammo, 1 hit automatically puts you into dying and the meter runs out in about 1 second, also, if you were knocked down, you're dead, because in the time it takes to get up, your meter's gone, it's damn difficult I can say that much, hell, it's difficult even with infinite ammo.



Oh, dear, that sounds like trouble.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 20, 2009)

Not got it yet, I loved the demo though. The second level made me have nightmares about Dr Salvador all over again~~ <(n.n)>


... I miss that crazy bag-headed loon. <( ;-; )>


----------



## Laze (Mar 20, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> ... I miss that crazy bag-headed loon. <( ;-; )>



Now you get the cloth headed skinny guy with a beady little eye. Not as scary as the Leatherface quality the good doctor has. To be fair, the executioner genuinely worried me, though UI found it a bit odd how when I played he seemed more interested in destroying buildings as opposed to splitting either me or Sheven down the middle like a wishbone. 

Though you are introduced to _Buff Lickers_ later on in the game, which made me crack a grin ~


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 20, 2009)

Buff Lickers, eh.  I don't know whether to fantasize about it or be afraid.  :E

Either way, I'm probably gonna be forced into getting RE5 soon so people on the PS3 should hit me up to play.

..._eventually._


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 21, 2009)

probably not yet, maybe later this year.


----------

